# Craftsman Router Repair



## Woodmills_74 (May 15, 2010)

I have a Craftsman Router Kit, model 130.26620 that recently decided to stop working. I did what I could to clean it inside and out but now it comes down to what's next to check.
I've read that the brush blocks are a common failure but others have said to check the switch and power cord. The last time I used it it was inside my router table so it hasn't been damaged in any way.
I've checked online for replacement parts which seem to be relatively inexpensive but I don't want to order a part, wait a week for delivery and then find out it's not the faulty component.

Any and all advice is much appreciated.
Many thanks.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

I would suggest the same by pass the power switch and see if you can get it to power up..it's very hard to blow out the switch box..

=====


========



Woodmills_74 said:


> I have a Craftsman Router Kit, model 130.26620 that recently decided to stop working. I did what I could to clean it inside and out but now it comes down to what's next to check.
> I've read that the brush blocks are a common failure but others have said to check the switch and power cord. The last time I used it it was inside my router table so it hasn't been damaged in any way.
> I've checked online for replacement parts which seem to be relatively inexpensive but I don't want to order a part, wait a week for delivery and then find out it's not the faulty component.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome Woodmills, to the RouterForums. Glad to have you as a member.


----------



## MikeMa (Jul 27, 2006)

I just looked this one up. This is the same router as the Bosch 1617. There is a design flaw in the older models where dust gets in the switch. In fact I just had the same issue happen today. Here's the good news, it is about a 20 minute fix.

Here is a link to a quick fix I posted awhile back: http://www.routerforums.com/general-routing/366-bosch-1617evspk-router-2.html#post30620

I did this for the third time today and got the router back up and running, and I was able to complete what I set out to do for today. 

I know many have also called Bosch support and they have sent a new switch that has a better seal on it so that it won't clog with dust. 

(Note, I still stand by what I said in the post, other than the switch, the router has done me very well)


----------



## Woodmills_74 (May 15, 2010)

Thanks to all for the advice. I had already ordered new brushes by the time I saw NiceG316's post about the switch issue. I got the brushes replaced and still no joy so I ordered a new switch and it works like a champ.
I'm back in business with a revamped router to boot.

Again, thanks for the assistance.


----------

